# Optical Forums > Canadian Discussion Forum >  Small Eyesize deep enough for PAL's

## gibby2020

Hello everyone
Any suggestions for a line(s) of frames that has 48 to 50mm eyesizes, deep enough for PAL's but with a full eyewire? I have lots of semi-rimelss that fit the need but full rims no. 

Thanks
AA

----------


## uncut

Welcome to the forum, AA:

You might want to check out the Rayban Ophthalmic frame selection, or some of the newer models of D&G from Lux.

You are not alone in trying to find frames that are not "vertically challenged". :Cool:

----------


## gibby2020

Here's what I've come up with so far: Kensie, Dana Buchman, Lilly Pulitzer, Cynthia Rowley and Vera Wang lines form Kenmark have a good number of 48-50 eyesize that are deep enough to avoid using short corridor PAL's. I do believe Vera is distributed in Canada by Centennial? and the rest by Bo-Optik.

----------


## gibby2020

Ok I'm wrong, these brands only have B's of 29 to30mm. Still in short-corridor PAL territory. Oh well the search continues. I guess this brings up the question: what's a good short corridor PAL.

----------


## uncut

Frames with depth....Caterpillar,Adidas, Polo....

With an add of 1.75 and under, almost any brand of short corridor PAL is adequate, paying attention to the peripheral distance distortion that can be annoying in low minus/plus.

With higher adds......they *all* are deficient in some area.  This is my blanket opinion, I must add.:)

Uncut

----------


## optilady1

What about OGI frames?  They always seem to be too small for the average person, but have some really interesting colors/shapes/styles.

----------

